# Need home for Handicapped and some show birds



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

I submitted a plea for adoption February 2004 the last time things got bad for my Landscape contracting business and I thought I was going under. Well somehow I pulled up and got through that difficult time. I still have all the bird shipping boxes I bought at that time.

Several people responded but at the time their workload or weather was an issue.

Susan and Rick in Las Vegas adopted 8 pairs of PMV and handicapped kids because of this forum. Some how the PMV kids found a mate (PMV or otherwise). I can't thank everyone involved in Pigeon-talk and Susan and Rick enough.

Because of this our current horrible economic nightmare my Landscaping business in Southern California is heading down the toilet. I'm in a world of hurt and might end up losing my house. We've all heard this story lately. 

One of my biggest concerns is the welfare of all these sweet birds. Since 2004 I've had several people unload birds on me in the 10 - 20 count. One was from a county animal shelter (10).

The sweet guys below still need homes in addition to several more handicapped, ferals, rollers, and show birds.

You can see some of them at my photobucket site. I'll update it with more pictures. If anyone has a request I can check and email or post a picture.

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/



(Original Post)
I have the following show, kings, and handicapped birds that I need to find a good loving home for ASAP!

7 white kings extremely sweet and mild mannered, one might be a Modena
Fantail brown and white (named Love Machine)
Frill back (Friller) - grey 
English trumpeter (Louie) -black and white
A black pigeon with feathered feet and short beak???
Several pairs (16) of handicapped birds 

Three that are hand fed 2x daily
Ray -blind (starting to eat a little on his own), loves a pet on the back
Popeye (beak open only far enough for feed tube) and his mate Queenie (my 1st rescue)
Beakie -no bottom beak - try's to scoop food in but hasn't mastered it yet

Other handicaped guys include
Spotty - white with black spot -one eyed and her tame boyfriend Dude (see picture) both semi-tame but not releasable.
broken wings, pmv survivors, etc.

email if anyone would like to adopt any of these sweet kids. 

If anyone knows anyone in Aerospace in Southern California, that could forward my resume to a hiring manager, PLEASE let me know so I can save the farm. I worked in Aerospace for about 9 years and have an MBA. So getting out of Landscaping and back into Aerospace might save the family farm.

Thanks for taking the time to read all of this.

Sincerely
Bruce
[email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Bruce,

I'm sorry the economy is taking such a toll on you. Times are, indeed, very rough right now for many. I hope you can find homes for your birds with some of our members here. I would love to offer, but I'm in the same boat as you with almost constant incoming that need to be fed, housed, and sometimes medicated.

Terry


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*bird adopton*

Terry -Thanks for your response. When I read of all the birds needing homes I feel guilty. Hopefully things will turn around quickly and save us all.
Hang in there yourself!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Here are some Youtube video's of Squeaky the Pigeon our house pet. He dominates all of the cats and a 12lb white rabbit. I'll get some videos of that soon.

We really spoil Squeaky. He loves loves a party.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zSeptITMko&feature=channel_page


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J6LHlF3xiY&feature=channel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9KUGUMhaZE&feature=channel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elPtOboW9PM&feature=channel



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elPtOboW9PM&feature=channel


The two from last years xmas party

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5RQDasZl7A&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTIGj9i4mY&feature=channel


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Bruce...guilt only applies when you do something WRONG...but you are doing something RIGHT...

So...where are you located and how many Kings do you have and how far are you willing to drive and are you willing to ship if we add you in our efforts to rehome some birds out of the area?

There are some potential adoptive homes out of the area (see thread under adoption re: King Caravan)....there is no reason why some of your birds cannot hitch a ride to new digs if you can drive or ship. I know Elizabeth of Mickacoo would agree, that ALL the birds who need homes should be equally entitled to and benefit from the good and generous folk on PT.

In fact, where a person can adopt just one or two birds, it might make more sense for them to have one of yours shipped to them. Just a thought.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Kippermom - I'm in Southern California, Lomita to be exact. It's close to Torrance and San Pedro. Southwest of Los Angeles.

The reason I feel guilty is because there are so many birds that need homes I hate to take a potential slot. If I can pull up from the economic nose dive then everyone can stay were they are. 

I wouldn't mind finding some good homes for all of these guys though.

Thanks for your response

Bruce


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bruce, I hope things do work out for you. I am so touched by the love you obviously have for your bird family. Wishing you good luck - very soon.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words. I think everyone on this forum loves these pij's.

If you get a chance check out the links to Youtube that I posted of my son Squeaky the Pigeon.

He loves to play/fight with my hand. He waits at the top of the stairs when I get home from work bowing and dancing around. He can't wait for me to come and "get him". I also hid in a closet or behind a door and call him to try and find me. He's really getting to good at finding me. I have to find more hiding places.

He also likes to get on my wife's knee when she takes a bath and be lowered into the bath tub. In otherwords he takes baths with my wife.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

ahhh Squeaky is so adorable....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*squeaky the pigeon*

Isn't he a charmer. I assume you saw the YouTube Videos. That's about a 10th of his personality. He's really a character.

I'm going to try and get a lot more video of him and post it. He could do a lot to show people that pigeons are really smart and loving pets.

Thanks for the feedback.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

I recently received a call from Rick and Susan in Las Vegas who adopted 8 pairs of mostly PMV survivors last year. They're going to adopt 2 more birds. Thanks again for the people that created and support this forum.

It's so unbelievable that so many people care about pigeons. We know how cool they are but pigeon fans are few and far between.

I still have a ton of rescued birds - there are fancy, physically challenged, extremely cute, rollers, retired racers, and about 8 super sweet Kings. If anyone has a really good home please let me know.

Thanks again
Bruce


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have any disabled, small hens that aren't mated?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Charis - is this a new message? I received one in my regular mail about a bird stuck on a roof in Van Nuys. THen I read yours. I'm getting confused.

Email me at my regular email, I'm having problems finding the message about the Van Nuys bird.

[email protected]

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes I think I might. I'll have a look tomorrow. 


If I do can I bring her to Portland and stay? I was born there and Socal is burning me out. There are also way too many humans.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Support & Encouragement*

Hi, Bruce-

I'm sorry that you're struggling and facing such hard times and I wish you a much deserved break and good fortune.

Seeing as I've got so many fosters and rescues in need of good homes, I can't help except to send you my encouragement. It's amazing how many great people are out there and good homes CAN be found. Network with your local feed stores, pet stores, vets, racing clubs, via craigslist, etc. etc. And posting to YouTube is WONDERFUL! That's on my list of things to do, as well. Just when I think I'll never place another pigeon, I find a GREAT adopter. And of course- PT is the best place of all!

And for Beakie, I wanted to suggest, if you haven't already, trying a small, deep seed dish. My beloved Tank lost his lower beak to pij pox and had to relearn to eat- a small, deep (and heavy) dish helped him. You can see pictures on his page at my blog at www.RescueReport.org

All the very best to you,


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*and rescue groups!*

Hi Bruce-

I forgot to mention how helpful networking with local animal rescue groups has been. When I first started helping kings, I was on my own but I connected early on with Mickaboo [a Northern Cal parrot rescue] and they've become a HUGE help, going so far as to create a new 'wing' for pij & doves called MickaCoo!

I've also gotten help from groups such as Rat Rescue, Rabbit Rescue and Dog Rescue. Also networking with local animal shelters & humane societies has helped. Put the word out to everyone that you've got special pij that need homes and that you need help. People will respond to your call.

Best of luck,
e


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*question about your loft*

I was looking at your loft and noticed there is no protection from exposure to the elements. It looks like a great simple design that I'd like to try for the 8 PMV birds I have. (providing I'm not living in my van down by the river soon)

Can you tell me what you do in case of cold windy weather?

I still have a ton of sweet pij's needing homes.

Bruce
SoCal


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*kippermom -response to your King pigeon question*

kippermom - I have about 6 kings. I believe one is a Modena. A couple of them might have hooked up with other pij's. 

One has a grey bar mate and one has a white homer(?) for a mate.

I'll try and post some additional pictures on my Photobucket site


http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Bruce...I am taking 16 Kings from Elizabeth next week....are you still trying to find homes for your birds or are you trying to hang on?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I suspect he still needs to place his birds. Bruce sounds pretty desperate too.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Kippermom - I'm really trying hard to hang on but if I could find a good home for the kings it would be a better environment for them. I love those big gentle kids like crazy but I have to think of them first. 

I'm not sure if someone taking them would also take the mates as in the case of my king that has a common pigeon for a spouse. As I mentioned I have one that has a regular white pij mate also. 

I'll take some pictures today. I'll create a special folder just for the kings and post the link.

I'm not in foreclosure and the work coming in is at best week to week so I don't want to be crying wolf. It would be great to get as many of the Handicapped, Show, and Kings to a safe secure home(s). 

I have about 10 PMV survivors if anyone has a space available. They can all eat on their own so they aren't a maintenance problem. I have limited space and I don't want to mix them in with the general population.

I have live bird shipping boxes ready to go.

Thanks everyone for your concern.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

After reading several other messages and the Rescue Report maybe it would be better for everyone if I hang on to these guys as long as I can. At least they're not yet in a desperate situation like so many other birds. 

They're definitely suffering. In fact they are extremely spoiled. When I distribute the seed in the "loft" I hand the kings their own pile or bowl.

Do all kings have such cool personalities?

Bruce


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bruce said:


> ...Do all kings have such cool personalities?
> Bruce


I know my Walter certainly does - very self-assured and quite willing to share his opinion! The vet's office is always impressed by how easy he is to work with.


----------

